# The Guide To M16 History That You Never Knew You Needed



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2019/04/sam-hoober/guide-to-m16/


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Bullshit!

GW


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Sounds about right to me.
The one I had in '67 was a piece of crap.

AFS


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

The original M-16 had a lot of problems not entirely the weapons fault. Wrong gunpowder used, lack of cleaning supplies, poor training with the weapon and others. The M-16A1 I had in 1969 gave me no problems ever. But by that time the kinks had been mostly worked out and we trained with the M-16 before going into combat.


----------

